
Google announces Accelerated Mobile Pages for faster open mobile web - manigandham
https://googleblog.blogspot.com/2015/10/introducing-accelerated-mobile-pages.html
======
manigandham
Interesting move by Google, this is clearly to combat against the Instant
Articles that Facebook released.

Looking at the setup, it seems its just lightweight HTML pages for the
articles but hosted by Google instead and the first 3 or so are preloaded.

Here's the page for NY Times article:
[https://amp.gstatic.com/v/mobile.nytimes.com/2015/10/08/us/r...](https://amp.gstatic.com/v/mobile.nytimes.com/2015/10/08/us/reassurances-
end-in-flint-after-months-of-concern.amp.html?amp_js_v=0)

Honestly though any simple HTML page like this will load fast (see: HN) so
publishers could've just done this the whole time and everyone would have fast
loading pages.

